# Dennerle Scapers Tank  35 Litre   "The Red Ring"



## GHNelson (6 Sep 2020)

Hi, Everyone
I decided to set-up a Planted Tank in the kitchen!

Water
Hard Tap-water

Aquarium.
Dennerle Scapers Tank 35 Litre.
Width 400 mm
Depth 320 mm
Height 280 mm

Lighting.
AZOO Flex - Mini Nano Led Black.
Changed to ONE Flat Nano on the 1st Jan 2021.
Co2 Equipment.
CO2 Stainless 1 Litre Steel Cylinder Carbon  Dioxide Generator/ Reactor system with
Aquario Neo CO2 Diffuser




Co2. 
Citric Acid/Baking powder mix.
100 grams of each plus 150ml of Distilled water.

Filtration.
Dennerele Corner Filter.
Switched to APS Hang on Side Filter 500l.
Switched again to Seachem Tidal 75.

Hardscape.
Dragon Stone

Substrate.
JBL Dark Sand 5l.
Dennerle Nano Shrimp Gravel Sulawesi Black 2l.

Plants.
Anubias  petite
Bucephalandra  Catherine mini
Bucephalandra  Kedagang
Bucephalandra  Kedagang mini
Bucephalandra  Theia Dark
Bucephalandra  Tri-colour
Cabomba red
Cryptocoryne  flamingo
Cryptocoryne  Green geko
Cryptocoryne  Albida brown
Cryptocoryne  Becketti
Cryptocoryne  Red
Hygrophila  difformis
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Ludwigia  arcuata
Mini Christmas moss
Nymphaea zenkeri
Rotala sp mix
Salvinia sp

1. To increase the height of the hardscape I've made up a large Haggis with the use of a black pond filter bag, filled with Seachem Flourite substrate black.



2.
Intended to have a slope from the back left to the right but this restricted space for the filter so pulled the haggis into the middle of the tank.
3.
Added the JBL sand and built the ring of dragon stone.



4.
The hardscape will be glued with Bondic when it arrives!
5.
Bondic has been delivered this morning so made an attempt to bond some of the rocks together!


----------



## GHNelson (8 Sep 2020)




----------



## GHNelson (8 Sep 2020)

So using the Bondic worked reasonably well, time will tell if the Dragon Stone falls apart after I add water.

6. Added some pebbles to block up the gaps around the stones!



7. Added some inert gravel with root balls/tablets ontop.



8. Plugged some more of the gaps with black filter sponge...then added more gravel.


9. Proceeded to attach Bucephalandra sp Theia dark to the 2 larger background rocks using superglue these will go back into the aquarium when 3/4 filled.
10. Tapwater added.... a touch of surface scum, so added a small skimmer.



11. Water a tad cloudy...think its mostly coming from the root tablets/balls
12. Added some stems as floaters...... Hygrophlia sp difformis to aid with filtering the immature aquarium.


----------



## GHNelson (13 Sep 2020)

13. Proceeded to test water parameters this evening, 2 days after adding tapwater.....surprising no nitrite detectable
The floating plants must be doing the business of sucking up any ammonia.
Nitrate is below tapwater ppm


----------



## GHNelson (15 Sep 2020)

14. No real issues with the water quality, probably need a bigger filter or add another Dennerele Corner Filter!


----------



## GHNelson (15 Sep 2020)

A few night shots with my little compact Panasonic Lumix!











🍻 hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (19 Sep 2020)

15. Okay, The Dennerele Corner Filter wasn't cutting the mustard!
Therefore was looking for a hang-on filter that will give me some decent flow around this set-up!
Stuck for limited space so opted for the 
All Pond Solutions Aquarium Hang on Side/Back External Filter 500L/H
There have been mixed reviews on this filter regarding leaking etc.
I've set it up this morning, no sign of any leakage atm
I'm quite impressed with the price and the performance considering it's under £25.00 delivered!
hoggie 🍻


----------



## GHNelson (19 Sep 2020)

16. Added Red Root Floaters to help with filtration.
17. Removed the skimmer.
18. Moved the Co2 diffuser to under the intake strainer.
19. Removed any dying or discoloured leaves
hoggie


----------



## Steve Buce (20 Sep 2020)

Nice scape

Agree dennerle corner filters are too small for the 35l tank


----------



## GHNelson (25 Dec 2020)

Hi Crew
Merry Christmas🎅
A little update.....had to remove the Anubias petite about 5 pots worth a couple of weeks back.
A few started having the dreaded bacteria/fungus root rot/mush....don't know how that came about?
I have a lot of Bucephalandra in there also...so best idea was to remove them all and bin them 
hoggie


----------



## Big G (26 Dec 2020)

hogan53 said:


> Hi Crew
> Merry Christmas🎅
> A little update.....had to remove the Anubias petite about 5 pots worth a couple of weeks back.
> A few started having the dreaded bacteria/fungus root rot/mush....don't know how that came about?
> ...


Could it be a lack of flow in that central well? I'm really enjoying this scape and find it very inspiring. Many design ideas I like. Think I would like to try something like that in a future project.

All the best

Bg


----------



## GHNelson (1 Jan 2021)

20. Removed the Azoo light and replaced it with One Flat Nano.
21. Added Rotala sp mixture....colorata/rotundifolia/H'ra.
22. Added ramshorn snails a few months back to help clean up diatoms and general leaf cleaning
23. Added Hygrophila sp difformis and Cabomba furcata to give some cover over the Bucephalandra.


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jan 2021)

A few not so good pictures!


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jan 2021)

Collage


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jan 2021)

Collage 2


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jan 2021)

The substrate area is a tad dusty as I added some extra root tablets/balls.


----------



## Big G (2 Jan 2021)

Morning H,

I’m really drawn to the Scaper’s ratios and have a 28l Blau with the same curved front sides. Find I lose some viewing clarity square-on from each edge to about an inch into towards the front centre. Is it the same with the Scaper? (i.e. its a pay-off for round edges).

Interesting about cover for Buce. Now I think about it the bunch I have in some almost permanent shade just happily gets on with things whilst the more exposed bit is less happy. Might try a bit of relocation.

I like Dragonstone and using it ‘sideways’ works well in that scape. I haven’t found a way of doing so in a mock up but this gives me hope. The tones and raggedness against foliage compliment each other to my eye. 

Like the National Geographic picture format, saturation, vignetting and crushed exposure.

Are you staying away from fish and further inverts?

A lot of knowledge for me in this project.

All the best

Bg


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jan 2021)

Hi Big G
Thank you for the kind reaction to this aquascape!
I think you only get distorted if viewing directly for about half of an inch.....then the closer you get the distortion disappears.

I may be moving to a new location...so the introduction of more livestock has been put on hold, although not been a great lover of snails....I don't think I
would start a new aquascape without Ramshorn snails 👍from now on!
The pictures are not the best quality...but you get the idea of what can be done with a smaller aquarium.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (23 Feb 2021)

24. Cabomba furcata removed did not do much growing in this aquarium.
25. APS Hang on the side filter removed....due to constantly purging of air bubbles!
26. Replaced with a Seachem Tidal 75.....plugged the intake with sponge to slow down the turnover!
27. Heater placed inside the Seachem media basket, will need to monitor the temperature over the next few days.
28. Added JBL TorMec to help lower the water hardness parameters.....



hoggie


----------



## si walker (23 Feb 2021)

Hi. Really just enjoyed reading through this. 
I think that you picked all of the things I was also tempted to try out including the filter (but didn't) Co2, Hob.
Also watched every review regarding the seachem hobs. Thats a great idea with the filter/heater. Good luck with that and really interested to see how it looks on the tank as they are quite large. I have the same tank with a Pat Mini filter. DIY CO2 etc and love it to bits. Did you go for the Columbo Bio Co2? I looked into that also! Bit expensive for me though but it looks great.
Thanks mate!
Simon


----------



## GHNelson (23 Feb 2021)

Hi Simon
Thank you, every tank is a learning journey!




hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (23 Feb 2021)

29. Nymphaea zenkeri removed as it needs to recharge.
30. Mixed Shrimp added thanks to Steve Buce 


31. Catappa Leaves added.


----------



## GHNelson (23 Feb 2021)

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (2 Mar 2021)

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (2 Mar 2021)

A little update.
Bucephalandra Theia Dark.....has been under a canopy of the floating plants for a considerable time, this has resulted in the plant becoming a petite version!
32. Hygrophila pinnatifida  added, a few small stems.


----------



## Midwife (8 May 2021)

Hello
Google brought me here and to this thread in particular. May I be rude and ask a few questions?

I see you put a Tidal 75 on a 35l aquarium how are you finding it with flow power?
I see you added a heater to the tray compartment which I find fascinating. How is that doing?
How are the sponges doing in the intake pipe and skimmer? Has it affected the filter or pumps performance?
I recently purchased the Tidal 55 to go on my Dennerle 70l and was concerned that I should have gone for the 35. Seeing you have a more powerful filter on a smaller Aquarium has put me at ease somewhat.
So you regret adding snails?
Can you post a picture of the Crypt Gecko please,? Your choice of Crypts are great

Thanks in advance

Nocturnal Midwife


----------



## GHNelson (8 May 2021)

Hi
Welcome to the UKaps👍
I like the option of these filters as the flow can be reduced very considerably.....from full power to a gentle cascade!
Yes I did add a Dennerele Nano heater but the temperature adjuster got stuck at 22 degrees..... so I replaced it with a 
Amazon product
No issues with this heater 👍
I added a course sponge plug into the bottom of the filter.....there is no intake pipe attached!
No issues doing this as far as I'm aware!
You won't have a problem with a 55 Tidal on a 70 Litre Scapers Tank.
Ramshorns snails are doing a great job...I don't seem to be getting overpopulated by them....probably because there is no fish and uneaten food to scavenge.
I've moved the Green Geko and sold some.....one of my favourite Crypts....but it does get a tad large for the smaller scapes!
Hope this answers a few of your questions.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jan 2022)

2022 is here The Red Ring has been decommissioned The End


----------

